# OpenOffice and LibreOffice sucks life out of me



## graudeejs (Mar 12, 2011)

Am I the only one who struggles with OpenOffice and LibreOffice? Since Oracle obtained OpenOffice when I use it it lags badly (LibreOffice is no different since it was forked from OOO about v3.3.0). If I remember correctly OpenOffice 3.2.1 worked quite well, but now, first time some dialogs shows up, it takes at least 5 minutes before I can use office.

Today I got totally pissed off when I opened docx file and LibreOffice froze my system. Had to hard-reset.

I'm wondering if anyone has also this....


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 12, 2011)

Despite OpenOffice 3.3.0+ being quite slow and laggy, it is generally quite usable for me.
I have not tried LibreOffice.

Some things to try are:

- Disable java support from the settings.
- Try a non-tiling window manager.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 12, 2011)

1) didn't help at all (and I don't have java installed btw)
2) Right now sitting on fvwm


----------



## Bentley (Mar 12, 2011)

Right now I use LibreOffice only for converting documents to PDF; everything else I do in LaTeX or troff. LibreOffice is a huge package (but then again, so is texlive on OpenBSD), and it is slow to start and slow to use (unlike texlive).

I donâ€™t know of good commandâ€line programs to convert formats, or I would use those instead. Sometimes I try catdoc or antiword, but neither produces as accurate output as LibreOffice does when converting to PDF.

There are other GUI office programs available. Abiword, Koffice, Siag. I havenâ€™t used any of them extensively though.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2011)

LibreOffice was tempting, but it has a bunch of dependencies beyond what O requires.  AbiWord tries hard, but it's a pretty close simulation of Word and shares some of the same distracting behavior.  math/gnumeric, OTOH, is very usable.  Either might have problems with the new "open" Office formats.  But then, so does O.  And other versions of MS Office, too.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 13, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> LibreOffice was tempting, but it has a bunch of dependencies beyond what O requires.



Lol, what's more than 100% of the whole ports tree?


----------



## Gkarfield (Mar 13, 2011)

Not just to open file, also when you try to print. Turned java off, didn't help. I use Xwindows and fvwn-crystal.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 13, 2011)

Yesterday I burned OpenSuse Live CD.... LibreOffice worked perfectly there.
No lags at all.


----------



## Gkarfield (Mar 24, 2011)

I left my pc one night on, and it got audit file


> Downloading fresh database.
> auditfile.tbz                                           66 kB   52 kBps
> New database installed.
> ....
> ...



I will try to install 3.3 2011 - 01 - 21


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't used libreoffice a whole lot, but on an eight-year-old laptop, while it's definitely not as snappy as lighter applications, it definitely doesn't take five minutes before it's usable.  I'm running fluxbox.


----------



## sossego (Apr 5, 2011)

I realize that my answer is a bit late; but, you may want to try installing it as a linux suite in /compat. I did a little work trying that and then gave up. The maintainers also suggested not enabling java.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 5, 2011)

I omit *any* office software as fire, if I have to use it, I mostly use ABIWORD/GNUMERIC for those. My work also requires me to be able to edit/open MSO2010 files (docx/xlsx) and I also sometime need Windows (for example for VMware Infrastructure Client), so I use MSO2010 in VirtualBox along with that Windows.

If I need to write some bigger text I prefer simple single HTML file (if it does not requires embedded images) and also LaTeX (tetex @ FreeBSD) for bigger documents to create high quality PDF documents.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 5, 2011)

It seems that I am the only one using OO without any issues :\
Version 3.3 with Java enabled on 9-Current


----------



## Gkarfield (Apr 9, 2011)

No no, you are not the only one. I got 3.3, it delays to open the first file, but then it's ok. I had a delay on printing [ooo 3.2] and now it's ok.

---
 8.1 release


----------



## carlton_draught (Apr 9, 2011)

No real issues AFAIK. Solved the only one, which I think is Nvidia related. I also have a multimonitor setup, so when I open up Openoffice on one X screen it won't open on the other. Libreoffice is nice to have because it means in situations where I might want to have several office windows open at once, I can use Libreoffice on one X screen and Openoffice on the other.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 9, 2011)

I used OO before and it was slow. Also, when I switched to LibreOffice it was as slow as OpenOffice. But it's worked pretty fast since the last upgrade (3.3.2).


----------



## purgatori (Apr 14, 2011)

'Word-processors are stupid and inefficient.'


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 14, 2011)

Have installed and tested libreoffice on 9-CURRENT from pkg.  Haven't noticed any slowness on 8 year old laptop.  First startup took about 20 secs but after that typing and such are fine in the word processor.  Haven't tried the other applications yet.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 14, 2011)

Startup and typing is ok, try to format text with:
select text, right mouse button, Character

Now it should lag for about 40g seconds (this happens only once after you have started Office, next time it will be OK. But it's very annoying)


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 14, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Startup and typing is ok, try to format text with:
> select text, right mouse button, Character
> 
> Now it should lag for about 40g seconds (this happens only once after you have started Office, next time it will be OK. But it's very annoying)



No lag here on i386 8.2-stable.  I'd suspect a font problem.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 15, 2011)

hmm, I `# rm -f /usr/local /var/db/pkg` and installed everything with packages.
This time I didn't install any font other than fonts that are installed by xorg package.

LibreOffice still lags....

I'm using amd64


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 15, 2011)

No lag here, almost instantaneous.  I haven't installed anything related that wasn't pulled in by *pkg_add*.  I'm using i386 architecture of 9-CURRENT.  If you've installed java there may be an issue on amd64.  Have you tried disabling java entirely in libreoffice?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> hmm, I `# rm -f /usr/local /var/db/pkg` and installed everything with packages.
> This time I didn't install any font other than fonts that are installed by xorg package.



Could be the configuration for fonts in xorg.conf or local settings for one of the ports that's used to scale or access fonts.  Or maybe a network filesystem access attempt?  I had a similar timing thing with Thunar due to gvfs a while back; it had some outdated stuff left over in /usr/local/share/gvfs.  Deinstalling gvfs, removing that leftover directory, then installing again fixed it.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 15, 2011)

xorg.conf:
http://paste.bsdroot.lv/index.php?id=20110415083454_29017-2232&leaf=leaf_20110415083454_29017-2232


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2011)

What happens if you remove the ":unscaled" from the first three font paths?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 15, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> What happens if you remove the ":unscaled" from the first three font paths?



Nothing


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 17, 2011)

Just came across an issue with LibreOffice. The port works great, but I made a package which I took to another machine (same ports snapshot and version) and it came up with some sort of error as if the pkg-plist didn't contain everything that was needed.

So I compiled the port and it worked fine.

This issue did not happen with OpenOffice so perhaps it is just a port bug.


----------



## Zare (Apr 18, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I omit *any* office software as fire, if I have to use it, I mostly use ABIWORD/GNUMERIC for those. My work also requires me to be able to edit/open MSO2010 files (docx/xlsx) and I also sometime need Windows (for example for VMware Infrastructure Client), so I use MSO2010 in VirtualBox along with that Windows.
> 
> If I need to write some bigger text I prefer simple single HTML file (if it does not requires embedded images) and also LaTeX (tetex @ FreeBSD) for bigger documents to create high quality PDF documents.



Same here. I need to use Windows inside VM, because of software tools that just don't want to run otherwise. A lot of hardware vendors that I've worked with ship custom management software for their hardware, that just runs on Windows. Without those programs, hardware configuration becomes big PITA (manual Layer 2 discovery, manual SNMP command triggering), so I'm stuck with Windows. And there's dumb vSphere too.

Conclusion...if I need to run Windows somewhere on my machine, then I'll just use best office package out there. And that's MS Office. There are licensing issues, I'm currently using company volume licenses, if I lost those, what the hell, i'd use pirated Office anyway. I like stealing from Microsoft.


----------

